# An 'alarming' experience



## Steptoe

Bessie came complete with a fitted Cobra alarm; however the dealer made it very clear that any alarm systems were not warranted unless they were fitted by themselves; hence during the PDI he simply demonstrated how to deactivate the immobiliser by pressing the appropriate button on the key fob and up to today this is all I have done.

During my few days away, I naturally had a little more time to poke around and noticed for the first time some small receptacles, not unlike mini cigarette lighter sockets, at the top of each windscreen pillar. It then occurred to me that these matched the business end of the small cylinder on my key ring, the purpose of which had hitherto eluded me. I then wondered about the purpose of the second, smaller, button on the key fob, but having supped of life's mischievous brew too many times, kept my curiosity under control until we arrived home safely this afternoon.

As soon as we had parked I pressed and prodded at random with no apparent effect until we disembarked, then to my great consternation, opening any door resulted in a hidden alarm sounding. For a while we were trapped in the van until after much more feverish prodding and pressing and starting and stopping the engine I mercifully disabled the alarm again, alarmingly, (sorry!) at one stage, during this poke and hope process, the engine stop solenoid was disabled!!

I am now back to the status quo in that the immobiliser activates automatically after stopping and deactivates on the button as previously, however having now discovered the existence of this fabulous security system it would useful to activate it both when we retire for the night (there seems to be no internal movement sensors) and when we park the van up anywhere during the day. Unfortunately no user manual was supplied with the van's documentation, and though Cobra have a website they, very wisely, confine the information on it to extolling the virtues of their alarm systems rather than how to activate and deactivate them. Obviously I could approach the dealer, however it seems likely they had no knowledge of the system either, or I could annoy the neighbours by further experimentation, but I am hoping that someone amongst our membership will have a similar Cobra system fitted and would be able to let me have a view of the user manual. Obviously it would not be appropriate to display the information on the open board, but maybe it could be scanned and emailed or I would be more than willing to pay photocopying and postage fees.

The information on the key fob indicates it is a Cobra model 7777 , presumably now superseded as this model is not listed on the website: 
http://www.cobravehiclesecurity.co.uk/ , however model 7928 seems to be the present equivalent so, very possibly, instructions for this version would be suitable.


----------



## 88927

Hi crossingkeeper 
I am sure that we had a Cobra alarm fitted to our RV, I will try to find out tomorrow and let you know. I know ours has internal movement sensors which can be deactivated for night time use and only the immobiliser and outside doors are operative.
If it is similar to yours then it is very simple to use (isn't everything when you know how???) and I will be able to "walk" you through it.

Keith


----------



## takeaflight

Hi crossingkeeper

I believe I have that alarm at least one very similar, if you can hang on till the weekend when I get a chance to pop up to the barn I can get the instructions for you. however probably someone will come along sooner with help.


----------



## Steptoe

Keith,
Thanks for the offer of help, I guess it oughtn't to be really difficult, after all with only two buttons and a socket/plug to play with there aren't that many combinations; if I knew where the b....y sounder was I would disconnect it and experiment!

BTW I should have mentioned that on the key fob/plipper control the larger of the two buttons ( the one that deactivates the immobiliser ) has a small dot moulded on it, whilst the smaller ( the one I hadn't tried until today ) has a line.


----------



## 88927

crossingkeeper, you have a PM.....

Keith


----------



## mike800966

Try Bridgewater Electronics , they are agents for Cobra and were able to supply me with replacement fob cases by return of post. I found them very knowledgeable and helpful 01278 789552

Mike


----------



## MOTORHOMER

And another PM


Motorhomer


----------



## 88785

Crossingkeeper, I have the same system I believe, my key fob has the same numbers you mentioned.
Unless you have already been sorted by the pm's that you have received, I can send you a copy of the instructions that I have.


----------



## spykal

Hi

Hidden away in the Cobra site....not for your model but may be a help:

Manuals <<<<click

Mike


----------



## Steptoe

Thanks to everyone for their help and suggestions.

The 'hidden' link which Spykal posted is the one I was trying to find on the Cobra website, much of the equipment seems to be similar to what I have fitted, apart from the odd missing LED or two, so I am hoping the user manuals will be relevant.

I shall experiment in broad daylight on Monday so as not to 'alarm' the neighbours, if I still cannot operate it I will take up the kind offers of a look at the 7777 manuals.

I will post up any successes (or failures!) next week


----------



## Steptoe

A result!!

I downloaded fitting instructions and a user manual from the site that Spykal was kind enough to give the link for, though these were not for the 7777, they enabled me to determine the workings of my system and try it out.

This is all new territory for me, I don't possess a modern enough car to have an alarm or any other anti-theft devices, ( in fact one of them helpfully has the ignition key number stamped on the outside of the escutcheon, not that the key is neccessary as the lock can be turned with any flat blade  ) so it is quite exciting to be able to press buttons and watch the indicators flash, just like everybody else's.

I have now determined that the system was reverting to default mode, however now with the knowledge gained from the manual I can positively arm it. 

This leads me on to a supplementary question regarding the etiquette of alarms; obviously the alarm can be set once we have locked the doors in readiness for tucking ourselves up in bed, after disarming the movement sensors ( Keith and Motorhomer, you have mail! ) it would then go off if any lowlife succeded in opening the doors ( mine also covers the habitation door ) now this seems simpler than chaining and bolting doors. On the other hand there is a serious risk from heart attack or GBH from adjoining moterhomers who have had their slumber disturbed 8O .....just wondered what other folks did....


----------



## autostratus

We always use our alarm system in sleep mode overnight because that's why we had it fitted, for peace of mind overnight.
As for other motorhomers, well they probably have a similar system fitted and would rather_your_alarm woke them than their own.


----------



## BERTHA

We have a 7777 model and i have checked the manuals on the web site and none state the same information regarding the shutting off of the Volumetric alarm while keeping all external doors and lockers alarmed.

Once you switch the alarm on within 30sec press button B 5 times to shut


----------



## MOTORHOMER

BERTHA said:


> We have a 7777 model and i have checked the manuals on the web site and none state the same information regarding the shutting off of the Volumetric alarm while keeping all external doors and lockers alarmed.
> 
> Once you switch the alarm on within 30sec press button B 5 times to shut


 

Helo Bertha

I got our manual out earlier to help on this one & it appears that this 7777 refers to the key fob model. My instructions show two very different key fob models. The model no of the actual alarm is totaly different. Must say I thought the 7777 referred to the model of the alarm.

Motorhomer


----------



## Steptoe

Yes I am afraid it was me started the whole business of the 7777 bit, with no manual the script on the key fob was all the info I had. Motorhomer's confirmation that the No. 7777 only relates to the key fob explains, of course, why there is no instructions for a 7777 model alarm on Cobra's website.

The volumetric part of my alarm does not appear to be working, this is not a problem as I would be unlikely to use it, however just for my own satisfaction I am determined to try to get it going so my next step will be to try to second guess the installation engineer and find the location where control unit hides, this will no doubt have the actual alarm model number printed on it. 

This all helps to pass the time until I can get away again :wink:


----------



## MOTORHOMER

crossingkeeper said:


> Yes I am afraid it was me started the whole business of the 7777 bit, with no manual the script on the key fob was all the info I had. Motorhomer's confirmation that the No. 7777 only relates to the key fob explains, of course, why there is no instructions for a 7777 model alarm on Cobra's website.
> 
> The volumetric part of my alarm does not appear to be working, this is not a problem as I would be unlikely to use it, however just for my own satisfaction I am determined to try to get it going so my next step will be to try to second guess the installation engineer and find the location where control unit hides, this will no doubt have the actual alarm model number printed on it.
> 
> This all helps to pass the time until I can get away again :wink:


Hi Again

If you are ever at a show why not have a word with the cobra folk themselves they may be able to help. Or even contact the previous owners who may be able to help.

Motorhomer.


----------



## Steptoe

The control unit was 'hidden' in a fairly obvious place, it took me just 30 seconds to spot 8O 

It is marked up as a 1984 Cobra, so unfortunately none of the manuals on the website apply, however I shall take Motorhomer's advice and chat to a Cobra rep; I am booked for Peterborough so maybe theywill have a stand there.

As it is I am very happy with the results so far; I now have the use of a perimeter type alarm which I didn't know I had, another triumph for the forum, many thanks to all folks who responded.


----------



## BERTHA

I had ours fitted last Year and they fitted it inside the engine compartment on the left hand side near the bulk head

The 7777 thing was the fob but after further investigation it is in fact Model number 7928/26HF

H


----------



## 88927

Hi crossinkeeper
Glad to hear you are getting it sorted mate.
Couple of thoughts, firstly if your neighbours got ticked off because your alarm (correctly functioning and triggered by an intruder) woke them up hen they are sad people and not worth bothering about. Secondly if your alarm is set up / programmed for the volumetric sensors you may find the system will automatically go into fault condition if the sensors are defective or "not present", it may figure it has been attacked and not set correctly. Do you think poking the cigar lighter thingy into them may have broken them????? :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol: 
You can buy the new volumetric sensors and if your system will accept a microwave sensor I have one in my hand right now that I can send to you. If you want it please let me know, we bought it as an add on for an alarm last year but we sold the MH before I got to fit it :lol: :lol: 

Let me know mate

Keith


----------



## Steptoe

kands said:


> Hi crossinkeeper
> Do you think poking the cigar lighter thingy into them may have broken them????? :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol:
> Keith


Fancy you remembering that Keith :?  , to be honest I don't mind too much about them not working as it seems that they default 'on' and one then has to remenber to deactivate them.

With my memory I'm likely to forget to do this and everyone would get an early morning wake up call when I shinned down the ladder for my cuppa 8O

However as I haven't got anything else to worry about at the moment I will keep on at it for no other reason that (a) I don't give up on electrical problems and (b) they might suddenly start working as mysteriously as they stopped 8O 8O

Thanks for the offer of the micro wave sensor, but I don't think I dare plug anything else in without the installation instructions!!


----------



## 88927

OK mate, remember that when you set the alarm at night you then press the other button within 20 seconds and it disarms the interior sensors so you don't have to worry about getting up in the night, what you do need is a note on the door to remind you to switch off the alarm before opening the door :lol: :lol: :lol: 
If you change your mind about the microwave sensor let me know otherwise I shall probably get fed up of it sitting on my desk and ebay it!!!!
It is very similar to the one shown here http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MICROWAVE-RAD...039116757QQcategoryZ75329QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Keith


----------

